# AH Supply has T5HO Linear Kits



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

So Erik Olson sent me an e-mail and he has two (2) of AH Supply's new 1X54 watt T5HO *linear* kits that he brought back from the AGA Convention (AHS is a sponsor of the Convention).

Once they are installed I am going to try to invite myself over and take some pictures. They should be great with the advantages of linear design (less re-strike than CF, and less heat from the single bulb design and resulting longer bulb life) coupled with the MIRO4 reflectors.

Since GSAS has recently acquired a PAR meter, I will try to get some PAR readings on these as well.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I saw they had the 54w kits but no bulbs yet.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Newt,

Here is the pricing on the kits and the bulbs, including the new 2-6-10 bulb which they say is equivalent to the GE 9325K.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice end caps! Finally a low profile caps!

It does say "moisture resistant", not "water proof", but I believe they will work just fine.

Nice!

--Nikolay


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The bulbs werent in the Bulb Section. Thanks for posting the link. Those are some good prices for T5HO 54w tubes. I wont be in the market for tubes for quite awhile. I used to do alot of testing on many bulbs. Sold alot off but have kept many that I liked. Built my own light fixture and installed a miro4 reflector.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Newt,

I like DIY lights as well, I have done two so far. My current 75 gallon "project tank" is going to have DIY lightng; may I ask which MIRO4 reflector you used and on what depth aquarium? Thanks!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I picked up the reflector from a place I worked at. It was from a T5HO high bay light fixture.

www.naturallighting.com has some good selection on miro4 reflector material.


----------

